# St. Valentine's Day



## RadishRose (Jan 23, 2020)

A bit of Wikipedia for us...

*Valentine's Day*, also called *Saint Valentine's Day*  or the *Feast of Saint Valentine*,[2] is celebrated annually on February 14. Originating as a Western Christian feast day honoring one or two early saints named Valentinus, Valentine's Day is recognized as a significant cultural, religious, and commercial celebration of romance and romantic love in many regions around the world.

There are numerous martyrdom stories associated with various Valentines connected to February 14,[3] including a written account of Saint Valentine of Rome's imprisonment for performing weddings for soldiers who were forbidden to marry and for ministering to Christians persecuted under the Roman Empire.[4]

According to legend, Saint Valentine restored sight to the blind daughter of his judge,[5] and he wrote her a letter signed "Your Valentine" as a farewell before his execution.[6] The Feast of Saint Valentine was established by Pope Gelasius I in AD 496 to be celebrated on February 14 in honour of the Christian martyr, Saint Valentine of Rome, who died on that date in AD 269.[7][8]

The day first became associated with romantic love within the circle of Geoffrey Chaucer in the 14th century, when the tradition of courtly love flourished. In 18th-century England, it grew into an occasion in which couples expressed their love for each other by presenting flowers, offering confectionery, and sending greeting cards (known as "valentines"). 

Valentine's Day symbols that are used today include the heart-shaped outline, doves, and the figure of the winged Cupid. Since the 19th century, handwritten valentines have given way to mass-produced greeting cards.[9] In Europe, Saint Valentine's Keys are given to lovers "as a romantic symbol and an invitation to unlock the giver's heart", as well as to children to ward off epilepsy (called Saint Valentine's Malady).[10]

Although not a public holiday in any country, Saint Valentine's Day is an official feast day in the Anglican Communion[11] and the Lutheran Church.[12] Many parts of the Eastern Orthodox Church also celebrate Saint Valentine's Day on July 6 and July 30, the former date in honor of Roman presbyter Saint Valentine, and the latter date in honor of Hieromartyr Valentine, the Bishop of Interamna (modern Terni).[13]


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 23, 2020)

You might bump into me on the 15th!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 23, 2020)

I didn't know that Radishrose. Very interesting.  Every year I put out my little Valentine heart display. I bought it several years ago and carefully removed the pottery hearts and put them on with a less permanent string. Since doing that I've been able to find little trinkets for most all the holidays. In March I will replace them with little plastic shamrocks from a child's bracelet I found in the Dollar store.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jan 24, 2020)

I'm not that romantic. I tend to regard these holidays as little more than an excuse to rip off people with overpriced merchandise and services.


----------



## charry (Jan 24, 2020)

I love Valentines day....Its the day I Married my soulmate.......


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## Liberty (Jan 24, 2020)

So what is your favorite Valentine Day present?


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 24, 2020)

Remembering those small Valentine cards little school kids exchanged with the one you vowed to marry and live happy ever after. I think the school handed them out but I really can't recall.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 24, 2020)

On Valentine's day, I always think about the shoeboxes and cornflake boxes that we decorated and used as mailboxes to exchange our cards in grade school or the moms that made heart-shaped cut out cookies for a treat.  I'm so lucky to have grown up in a world that welcomed cookie moms with open arms.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 24, 2020)

Liberty said:


> So what is your favorite Valentine Day present?



I always loved flowers and dinner out.
How about you?


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jan 24, 2020)

Numerous single people don't like Valentine's Day, especially if they don't have someone to share a Valentine's Day dinner with. Same goes for New Year's Eve. 

I know when I was single/divorced, I thought nothing of Valentine's Day or New Year's Eve. Seemed like I never had someone for either. Actually, thought nothing of any of the special days or even holidays. 

THEN, I met my wife and that changed! We are both the "romantic" type. Giving a nice card and dinner out. She has a few stuff toys that I've given her that she says "are so, so cute". In the last 18 years, there have been times when a nice bouquet of flowers or a couple of red roses involved.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 24, 2020)

I'm easy!


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 24, 2020)

What Aunt Bea said!!


----------



## charry (Jan 24, 2020)

I loved it, when there was snow on the ground on my anniversary (valentines Day ) ....We would, light the fire, in our inglenook fireplace, and sit and drink champagne, eat cheese, french bread and olives......


----------



## charry (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Jan 24, 2020)

When I was only married a few years,  and our cash flow was limited,   my sweet husband thought and thought about what he could buy me for Valentines Day that year.   
So,  'Mr. Practical' went out and got me a new Hoover vacuum cleaner for the occasion.   
Good thing I could see  into his way of thinking ...lol    ....


----------



## Kaila (Jan 24, 2020)

@Bonnie 
I hope you thought of something equally sweet and "practical " to get for him, the following year!  

(Tools to repair something you needed?   )


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 24, 2020)

Kaila said:


> @Bonnie
> I hope you thought of something equally sweet and "practical " to get for him, the following year!
> 
> (Tools to repair something you needed?   )



Whenever I would tell that story  over the years,   I would always get an ..  'Awwwwwwwww'


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 24, 2020)

Kaila said:


> @Bonnie
> I hope you thought of something equally sweet and "practical " to get for him, the following year!
> 
> (Tools to repair something you needed?   )


Nah, they love tools. Soap on a rope would have been better! Or a silk tie, hand painted by a 6 year old.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 24, 2020)

Good ideas there , RadishRose….
Then they would be forced to wear it, and to pretend they "love " it !

(As much as Bonnie loved her vacuum and doing the vacuuming  )


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 24, 2020)

Kaila said:


> Good ideas there , RadishRose….
> Then they would be forced to wear it, and to pretend they "love " it !
> 
> (As much as Bonnie loved her vacuum and doing the vacuuming  )


...and Hoover is such a fine piece of equipment, too! It must be made in the UK.


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 25, 2020)

I see  @Matrix  has us all decked out for Valentines Day  ... nice touch!


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 25, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> ...and Hoover is such a fine piece of equipment, too! It must be made in the UK.



Nothing like my wonderful  Shark!


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## Catlady (Jan 25, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> I'm so lucky to have grown up in a world that welcomed cookie moms with open arms.



And, curiously, kids back then were not overweight or obese.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 25, 2020)

Bonnie said:


> Nothing like my wonderful  Shark!




Off topic, I know, but . . . .

Bonnie, I've been looking at the Sharks.  Does yours do a good job picking up pet hair?  Is the vacuum heavy?  Which one do you have?


----------



## Autumn72 (Jan 25, 2020)

No Valentine's send from single ladies? To that almost perfect gentleman or men......


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## Catlady (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 25, 2020)

Catlady said:


> And, curiously, kids back then were not overweight or obese.


I knew one...just sayin'


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 25, 2020)

Catlady said:


>


I can't believe it.... just before I scolled to this I was thinking how every year someone posts this Metzger cartoon!  It never disappoints! LOL


----------



## Kaila (Jan 25, 2020)

I love that, and I've never seen it before!


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 25, 2020)

I see @Matrix put a Valentine on the SF title board.  Aaaww


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 27, 2020)

GOOD GRIEF!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## pleinmont (Jan 28, 2020)

I don't think my husband and I have ever bothered with Valentine's Day. We will be sending a card to our son-in-law as it is his birthday.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jan 28, 2020)

I have every St Valentine card that we sent each other for 1959 to 2015... did my sums one day and  that's a lot of cards.


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## Victor (Jan 29, 2020)

Great. Another day for lonely people to remind themselves that they have no one
and probably never will.


----------



## Duster (Jan 29, 2020)

Liberty said:


> So what is your favorite Valentine Day present?View attachment 88854


I have to say.....my son.  He was born exactly 9 months after a valentine's day that included a little too much wine. 
If you'll pay attention, you'll notice quite a number of children are born around the first few days of November every year.


----------



## Liberty (Jan 29, 2020)

Duster said:


> I have to say.....my son.  He was born exactly 9 months after a valentine's day that included a little too much wine.
> If you'll pay attention, you'll notice quite a number of children are born around the first few days of November every year.


Hmmm...your's truly was born at the end of November so guessing it was a cold winter and my parents kept celebrating for an extra couple weeks, huh!


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 4, 2020)

Vintage Valentine cards


----------



## ClassicRockr (Feb 4, 2020)

Victor said:


> Great. Another day for lonely people to remind themselves that they have no one
> and probably never will.


There are those that don't want someone. Those that are divorced or spouse is deceased. Than, there are those that want someone, but don't want to do the effort to find someone. Wife and I put in the effort and it sure worked for us. 

Now, my SIL (wife's sister) doesn't want a man ever again, since her husband passed. Her feelings are, "I refuse to have a man tell me what to do or complain about what I'm doing." Her deceased husband was exactly like that.


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## terry123 (Feb 4, 2020)

Will send my 2 girls a valentine.  Also three friends I have had for over 25 years a valentine.  My oldest daughter will drop off some chocolate covered strawberries and the youngest will send me a valentine via FB.  When I was married or had a partner we would go out to eat a few days before valentine's day to celebrate since it would be crowded on the actual valentine's day.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 4, 2020)

Will buy my three grandkids something....I luv giving them gifts and watch their little faces lighten up!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 5, 2020)

Victor said:


> Great. Another day for lonely people to remind themselves that they have no one
> and probably never will.



_“Peace begins when expectation ends.”_


----------



## treeguy64 (Feb 5, 2020)

We'll go out to eat at a fancy Italian place owned by an old friend of mine. I'll get her a funny card with some flowers.

We'll get home around 9 PM. Once she's asleep, I'll grab my oversized violin case, go out to a garage owned by a rival tree company, pull out my Thompson, line up, against the brick wall, the employees who've given me grief the past year, and settle the score, once and for all!  

(Relax folks, the preceding paragraph is based on my Chicago past and St. Valentine's Day. It's not really what I will do,)

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saint_Valentine's_Day_Massacre


----------



## fmdog44 (Feb 5, 2020)

*Average spending by relationship status:*

Average spending for engaged = $85
Average spending for in a relationship = $65
Average spending for married = $71
Average spending for single = $51
Men are bigger Valentine’s Day spenders than women, shelling out an average of $85, compared to women’s average spending of $61.50.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## Capt Lightning (Feb 7, 2020)

I'm not giving Mrs.L anything on Valentine's day.  If I did, she's think I was feeling guilty about something.


----------



## Wren (Feb 7, 2020)

.


----------



## Lvstotrvl (Feb 7, 2020)

My first daughter was born on February 13 so we never paid much attention to Valentine’s Day because we were celebrating her birthday.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## squatting dog (Feb 7, 2020)

Harry said it best.................. 
Now sometimes words can serve me well
Sometimes words can go to hell
For all that they do
And for every dream that took me high
There's been a dream that's passed me by
I know it's so true
And I can see it clear out to the end
And I'll whisper to her now again
Because she shared my life
For more than all the ghosts of glory
She makes up the story
She's the only story
Of my life


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 9, 2020)

Valentine Gift Giving


----------



## ClassicRockr (Feb 9, 2020)

We decided, since Valentine's Day is on a Friday this year, we aren't going to fight the crowd at a nice restaurant. May end up at one of the two Country-Western nightclubs here for dinner.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## peppermint (Feb 9, 2020)

We never went out for dinner on Valentine's day...After work it was a hassle....Hubby would bring me flowers and I would cook a nice dinner...
So we are in another place now, retired, and have friend's that asked us if we want to go out to dinner for Valentine's day....
We will be going to an Italian Restaurant with our friend's....So life is good.....

Happy Valentine's Day to all.....


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## Lc jones (Feb 9, 2020)

Lvstotrvl said:


> My first daughter was born on February 13 so we never paid much attention to Valentine’s Day because we were celebrating her birthday.


My daughter was also born on the 13th of February, and my youngest son was born on Valentine’s Day! We are busy celebrating birthdays this week LOL!


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 10, 2020)

*A Valentine's tree❣

*


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 10, 2020)

*The most touching Valentines gift I got was when my then boyfriend now husband bought me a Black and white pearl ring with 2 small diamonds .I was 15yrs old at the time and my boyfriend was 16yrs old and we were in high school. He didn't have a job but was great at drawing. After school he painted some decorations on local store windows until he made enough money to buy the ring and flowers. We are married 53yrs now and I still treasure the ring and the memories.*


----------



## toffee (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## debodun (Feb 11, 2020)

In the second grade with my teacher February 12th 1960.


----------



## debodun (Feb 11, 2020)

Ladies - what would you consider the "perfect" gift from your SO on Valentine's Day?

1) flowers, candy & card
2) a romantic restaurant meal and maybe a movie
3) stuffed animal
4) lingerie
5) jewelry
6) I'd take just about anything
7) nothing
8) other (specify)


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 12, 2020)

2) a romantic restaurant meal and maybe a movie flowers


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## toffee (Feb 12, 2020)

please help yourselves to them ...


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 12, 2020)

toffee said:


> please help yourselves to them ...
> View attachment 91245


Thanks for thinking of us!


----------



## Pinky (Feb 12, 2020)

debodun said:


> Ladies - what would you consider the "perfect" gift from your SO on Valentine's Day?
> 
> 1) flowers, candy & card
> 2) a romantic restaurant meal and maybe a movie
> ...



#7 .. but usually get flowers, chocolates and dinner out. Can't have the chocolates anymore.


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## Duster (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 12, 2020)

6. but not the lingerie


----------



## Nautilus (Feb 12, 2020)

We'll be having a candlelight dinner of steak, shrimp and wine in front of the fireplace...elegant simplicity.


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 12, 2020)

Liberty said:


> So what is your favorite Valentine Day present?



What else?......Me!


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## Duster (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## Duster (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## toffee (Feb 13, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> Thanks for thinking of us!


  bea that was so funny --love your humour x


----------



## Liberty (Feb 13, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> What else?......Me!
> 
> View attachment 91335
> 
> ...


Hope you and your lady have a wonderful Valentine's day!


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 13, 2020)

Liberty said:


> Hope you and your lady have a wonderful Valentine's day!


Thanks, Lib

50 years later....has yet to fail

Same to you, and everybody here


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 13, 2020)

Time to dig out those heart-shaped cookie cutters.


----------



## StarSong (Feb 13, 2020)

We've never been ones to celebrate Valentine's Day, and I'm not a big fan of fresh flowers.  

That said, about ten years I was visiting my sister in Canada for a few days. Valentine's Day happened to fall during that time. Guess my sweet hubby missed me because when I got home he'd planted a dozen rose bushes.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## Liberty (Feb 13, 2020)

StarSong said:


> We've never been ones to celebrate Valentine's Day, and I'm not a big fan of fresh flowers.
> 
> That said, about ten years I was visiting my sister in Canada for a few days. Valentine's Day happened to fall during that time. Guess my sweet hubby missed me because when I got home he'd planted a dozen rose bushes.


Wow...you should visit sis more often, maybe?  LOL!


----------



## Duster (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## Duster (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 14, 2020)

We don't do anything special for Valentine's Day, but wishing all a happy one!  ❤


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 14, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> *The most touching Valentines gift I got was when my then boyfriend now husband bought me a Black and white pearl ring with 2 small diamonds .I was 15yrs old at the time and my boyfriend was 16yrs old and we were in high school. He didn't have a job but was great at drawing. After school he painted some decorations on local store windows until he made enough money to buy the ring and flowers. We are married 53yrs now and I still treasure the ring and the memories.*


 *ooooh that is definitely an ''awwwwww'' story..*...


----------



## StarSong (Feb 14, 2020)

Liberty said:


> Wow...you should visit sis more often, maybe?  LOL!


My husband is the light of my life.  I often consider the day we decided to get married as my true birth date, because it's when the best part of my life began.  

I'm turning 40 this year.


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 14, 2020)

Why Valentine's Day Is Such a Big Deal - A Cowboy Explains


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 14, 2020)

* Happy Valentine's Day!

*


----------



## Duster (Feb 14, 2020)

Be ready for anything......


----------



## Duster (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## Duster (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## Duster (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## Duster (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## Duster (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## Duster (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## Duster (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## Duster (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## Duster (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## debodun (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## Liberty (Feb 14, 2020)

StarSong said:


> My husband is the light of my life.  I often consider the day we decided to get married as my true birth date, because it's when the best part of my life began.
> 
> I'm turning 40 this year.


Star...absolutely love it.  And just think, if you got married on leap year you might be even way younger...lol!


----------



## peppermint (Feb 14, 2020)

My phone went off in early morning....Our daughter was the first to text, to have a Beautiful Valentine's Day...♥  
Her husband's birthday is today.....♥


----------



## Liberty (Feb 14, 2020)

peppermint said:


> My phone went off in early morning....Our daughter was the first to text, to have a Beautiful Valentine's Day...♥
> Her husband's birthday is today.....♥


How wonderful...on both counts.  Guess that means you are taking "him" out for a birthday celebration?!


----------



## Marie5656 (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## Duster (Feb 14, 2020)

This is a valentine I made on the cheeseburger site back in the '90's.
I was surprised to find it still listed in the site classics. 
The background story is that this monkey swiped the camera from a photographer and took this selfie.


----------



## Liberty (Feb 14, 2020)

Never got that Valentine's Day should just be for boyfriend/girlfriend.  To me, it was a message for all that "love".  Its "lovers" (plural) day.
Share the love, reap the bounty!


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 14, 2020)

Liberty said:


> Never got that Valentine's Day should just be for boyfriend/girlfriend.  To me, it was a message for all that "love".  Its "lovers" (plural) day.
> Share the love, reap the bounty!


Many many people feel the same way. It's all good.


----------



## debodun (Feb 14, 2020)

Remember the classic penny valentines? Here are a few from my collection.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## debodun (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## debodun (Feb 14, 2020)

Is this gay or what?


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 14, 2020)

debodun said:


> Is this gay or what?
> 
> View attachment 91625


Maybe, maybe not.


----------



## drifter (Feb 14, 2020)

This will be the first year in many I gave no valentines to the women in my life.
I always so enjoyed shopping for that something special for each one. Many 
good things sooner or later come to an end, even though some of those occasions
were tivial, like a box of someone's favorite chocolates or mints, merely to say,
I love you or you're someone special to me. Maaybe that's a little foolish at my age,
but it has been a long time habit wih me and I miss it.


----------



## peppermint (Feb 14, 2020)

Liberty said:


> How wonderful...on both counts.  Guess that means you are taking "him" out for a birthday celebration?!


No he is taking me for dinner and another couple....LOL!!!!


----------



## Pinky (Feb 14, 2020)

drifter said:


> This will be the first year in many I gave no valentines to the women in my life.
> I always so enjoyed shopping for that something special for each one. Many
> good things sooner or later come to an end, even though some of those occasions
> were tivial, like a box of someone's favorite chocolates or mints, merely to say,
> ...


Not foolish at all. Just shows what a softie you are


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## CarolfromTX (Feb 15, 2020)

As a teacher, I've certainly had my fill of Valentine's Day nonsense. Although a few kids did bring me chocolate, so not all bad! I used to try to do something special for Dave, but he is not exactly Mr. Romance. Although... yesterday he went to Home Depot to get a new kitchen faucet, and he also came home with a Yeti coffee mug for me. I guess maybe he IS a romantic. LOL!


----------

